# Samsung ML-1610 & cups

## Gertjan

Onlangs nieuwe harde schijf gekocht en dan maar besloten om linux te installeren. Met een beetje gepruts hier en daar en veel lezen, geraakt alles goed ingesteld, alleen heb ik momenteel problemen met de printer.

Ik volg de "officiële" guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml. Alles geïnstalleerd zonder problemen. Ik probeer de printer te installeren op een amd64 (misschien dat daar nog een compatibiliteitsprobleem zit?)

lsusb geeft als output:

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04e8:3268 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c503 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse+Keyboard Receiver

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Die samsung is dus de printer. Daarna heb ik via de "webinterface" de printer toegevoegd. Eerst met de driver die op de bijgevoegde cd staat (ppd file). Maar met die driver print de printer niet. Ik heb eerst geprobeerd om de test pagina te printen. De taak wordt in de lijst "completed" aangeduid maar de printer doet niks (zelfs geen aanstalten om te beginnen printen). Ik heb hetzelfde geprobeerd met een driver van de samsung site (dacht dat een nieuwe driver misschien het probleem zou oplossen), maar ook dat hielp niet en dan heb ik op het forum gezocht. In deze thread las ik dat de driver voor de 1510 (die in het lijstje staat in cups) ook goed is voor de 1610 maar ook dat hielp niet. 

Dit is /var/log/cups/error_log. Ik zie niks abnormaals of de oorzaak dat de printer dood blijft...

```

I [06/Oct/2006:16:13:00 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [06/Oct/2006:16:14:37 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [06/Oct/2006:16:14:37 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [06/Oct/2006:16:14:37 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [06/Oct/2006:16:14:37 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [06/Oct/2006:16:14:37 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [06/Oct/2006:16:14:37 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [06/Oct/2006:16:14:37 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [06/Oct/2006:16:14:37 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [06/Oct/2006:16:14:37 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [06/Oct/2006:16:14:37 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [06/Oct/2006:16:14:38 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [06/Oct/2006:16:14:38 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [06/Oct/2006:16:14:38 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 0...

I [06/Oct/2006:16:14:38 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 2...

I [06/Oct/2006:16:16:50 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11785)

I [06/Oct/2006:16:16:54 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11786)

I [06/Oct/2006:16:16:55 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 18.

I [06/Oct/2006:16:16:55 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 18.

I [06/Oct/2006:16:16:55 +0200] Job 18 queued on "Samsung" by "guest".

I [06/Oct/2006:16:16:55 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 11787) for job 18.

I [06/Oct/2006:16:16:55 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 11788) for job 18.

I [06/Oct/2006:16:16:55 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 11789) for job 18.

I [06/Oct/2006:16:16:57 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11799)

I [06/Oct/2006:16:17:06 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11800)

```

----------

## koenderoo

Ik denk dat je toch naar de verkeerde poort probeert te printen.

Die driver zal wel goed zijn. Als ze daar ervaring mee hebben op die thread dan mag je dat wel geloven lijkt mij. 

Installeer je de printer via localhost:631?

Dan moet je daar bij de Device bij een van de USB-poorten de printer zien staan. Heb je deze gekozen, maar werkt het nog niet, probeer dan eens AppSocket/HP JetDirect. Dit werkt bij mij, maar ik heb dan ook een HP printer.

----------

## ward schmit

Al naar de Splix driver gekeken?

http://splix.ap2c.org/

(onder Debian werkt dezelfde printer hier naar grote tevredenheid)

----------

## Gertjan

Met de splix drivers komt er in ieder geval al een teken van leven.  Maar ik krijg een error nl:

```

Unsupported format 'application/postscript'!

```

Ik ga inderdaad naar localhost:631 maar de index.html toont enkel de source daarom ga ik direct naar localhost:631/printers en dan krijg ik wel de pagina.

ps. mijn excuses voor de late reactie

----------

